# Southern Fried Apples



## luckytrim (Dec 6, 2018)

Southern Fried Apples



Ingredients

 1/2 cup butter, cubed 
 6 medium unpeeled red apples, sliced 
 3/4 cup sugar, divided 
 3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

 Directions

 Melt butter in a large cast-iron or other ovenproof skillet. Add apples and  1/2 cup sugar; stir to mix well. Cover and cook over low heat for 20 minutes or  until apples are tender, stirring frequently. 
 Add cinnamon and remaining sugar. ( I added another 2 TBL of butter at this  point).
  Cook and stir over medium-high heat 5-10 minutes longer. 



Variation ...
During the Holiday season, Granny would add 1/2 cup of Red Hots and 1/2 cup of water to the butter at the start... 

 Serve with Pork.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 6, 2018)

OOPS !


Forgot to mention ; I peeled the Apples !


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 6, 2018)

I was hooked at "Southern Fried"..  


Seriously tho, I do believe we will like this..
Thanks for posting..  



Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2018)

I do a version of that as a topping for waffles. Smaller apple pieces and brown sugar instead of white. cooks in a couple of minutes and goes right on top of a pile of waffles. YUM!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 6, 2018)

YUMMMM!! I love Granny's Red Hots idea.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 6, 2018)

I think I’d forgo the Red Hots, and flambé it with a little bourbon!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2018)

My MIL used to make this, and so does my wife after going apple picking every fall. Good stuff!

They add of a squirt of lemon juice and a pinch of salt as well.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 6, 2018)

Pretty much my recipe for my apple crumble. My sons fave dessert.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 6, 2018)

I've been serving up fried apples with dinners for ages. Posted photos here, too, on occasion. BUT, toss the word "Southern" in front of fried apples and everyone goes gaga!  



JustJoel said:


> I think I’d forgo the Red Hots, and flambé it with *a little bourbon*!


YES! For two apples, 1 Tbsp of butter, 1 Tbsp of brown sugar, I'll finish with about 2 Tbsp of Bourbon.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 7, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been serving up fried apples with dinners for ages. Posted photos here, too, on occasion. BUT, *toss the word "Southern" in front of fried apples and everyone goes gaga! *
> 
> 
> YES! For two apples, 1 Tbsp of butter, 1 Tbsp of brown sugar, I'll finish with about 2 Tbsp of Bourbon.


 Guilty..   
Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2018)

@CG.
Maybe your fried apples would get better press if you called them *"Yankee Fried Apples". *


----------

